# clutch



## Royzee617 (Jan 16, 2008)

clutch for you know who....seems not to have uploaded it, sorry!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2008)

Clutch, were????


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 16, 2008)

Somebody dropped the carrot.


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 17, 2008)

Let's try again... this is a clip I made from sat TV station Rockworld... could not believe what I was seeing but shame was it was their last number.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 17, 2008)

Well that was differant,cool but differant


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 17, 2008)

Clutch are unique - ask the Big Cheese!
Saw them once, incredible.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 17, 2008)

My favorite fu*king band in the whole fu*kin world... Seen them dozens of times over the years.... Listening to them right now as a matter of fact on Windows Media...

Thanks for the clip Roy, great as always.... The audio aint quite right, but hey, it fills the void I have inside while they tour overseas...

Heres one of my favorite tunes, just for this thread....


----------



## Wurger (Jan 17, 2008)

They are a bit heavy for me but acceptable by my ears.
Nice guys.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 18, 2008)

Royzee617 said:


> Clutch are unique - ask the Big Cheese!
> Saw them once, incredible.



I dont know....the sound good, guess im to far into the exploited or mettalica thing. P.S. lesof Neil Diamond still rules!!!!!


----------



## Royzee617 (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Les, thought of you when I spotted this on the YV - only time I have ever seen em on UK TV.
The audio is probably an artifact of the compression to MP4.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey its live. You gotta admire these guys with their punk retro 70s metal sound, use of old 60s-70s gear and bizarre lyric topics. I 've got a couple of their CDs. No suprises if you like this song.


----------

